# Creating a Fantasy Worldbuilding Bible



## Anymous (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm kinda of a newbie to this form and kinda had a question.  I'm working on creating a Fantasy Bible/Encyclopedia and I was curious of what topics I should hit on when creating worldbuilding.  Also, I was looking for an artist that doesn't require money that could help create concept art for my world.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 24, 2013)

this sounds like a big project and your chances of getting a concept artist for free is pretty much zero.


----------



## Anymous (Nov 24, 2013)

I guessed as much.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 24, 2013)

If you want something like that done for free, I suggest doing it yourself.


----------



## Conker (Nov 24, 2013)

If you're doing this for a world you're creating, I'd suggest just starting the book itself and keeping a tally on what you come up with so you can remain consistent throughout.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 24, 2013)

Eh, it depends. Exactly how much building are we talking?

Also, if you're going to be creating your own world wouldn't you want to create your own concept art for it too? God knows I'm not the best artist out there, but seeing an image that was generated in my own head being drawn out onto a piece of paper by my own hands is an incredibly wonderful feeling.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh no.

Don't be "that guy that makes two posts and leaves FAF forever". Don't you dare. Not you. This shit actually sounds interesting.


----------

